# Problème Magic Charger



## chatisis (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Magic charger que je pense avoir installé correctement,  branché sur un USB de mon iMac, j'ai laissé la souris dessus plusieurs  nuits mais ma souris annonce 28 % de charge. Je pense qu'il y a un petit  problème comme dirait l'autre.

Je précise que quand je pose la souris sur le chargeur, le led clignote en vert, sans souris le led est rouge.

Avez-vous des commentaires ou une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## herszk (5 Février 2011)

chatisis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un Magic charger que je pense avoir installé correctement,  branché sur un USB de mon iMac, j'ai laissé la souris dessus plusieurs  nuits mais ma souris annonce 28 % de charge. Je pense qu'il y a un petit  problème comme dirait l'autre.
> 
> ...


Bonjour.
J'ai lu sur le net que ce système donne à la souris 6 jours d'autonomie, est-ce le cas ?

Voir aussi ce lien :
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127472/test-du-magic-charger-de-mobee/2


----------



## Henri L (10 Février 2011)

chatisis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un Magic charger que je pense avoir installé correctement,  branché sur un USB de mon iMac, j'ai laissé la souris dessus plusieurs  nuits mais ma souris annonce 28 % de charge. Je pense qu'il y a un petit  problème comme dirait l'autre.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Déjà je voudrais dire que je suis super content de ma magic mouse et de mon magic charger! je la pose sur sur la base à chaque fois que je ne l'utilise pas et ça marche parfaitement bien  
Mais effectivement au début je croyais que ça ne chargeait pas car, pareil,  le niveau de batterie de la souris indiqué restait toujours à 30%, en fait il suffit de rallumer la souris, ce qui prends 2 secondes et la on peut voir le niveau réel de chargement et en effet après une nuit de charge le niveau est bien à 80 %  ( niveau maximum expliqué sur le site de mobee)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Le Magic Charger utilise en fait deux batteries au format AAA, soit un format plus petit par rapport aux piles AA qui équipent normalement la Magic Mouse. Ce choix s'explique simplement par la nécessité de faire rentrer dans un espace prévu pour deux piles AA non seulement deux batteries AAA, mais aussi le système nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'induction. Mais ce choix implique aussi une autonomie fortement réduite par rapport à l'utilisation de piles ou batteries AA. Les batteries livrée par Apple avec son chargeur atteignent 1900 mAh, celles de Mobee 800 mAh. Mobee prévoit de ce fait une autonomie de 6 jours, quand les batteries Apple tiennent plusieurs mois : elles utilisent une autre technologie (Li-Ion) qui a une courbe de décharge différente.

L'autonomie est fortement réduite, mais ça n'a, à dire vrai, aucune importance. Avec le Magic Charger, l'idée est de charger très fréquemment la souris : il suffira donc de la déposer sur la base chaque soir et on ne sera jamais à sec. Notons que Mac OS X donnera une indication faussée sur la batterie restante : prévu pour des piles AA standard, le pourcentage ne dépassera 70 % quand le Magic Charger est plein. En pratique, ce n'est pas gênant à condition de penser à recharger régulièrement la souris.

Le test complet est ici : http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127472/test-du-magic-charger-de-mobee


----------



## jmbiphone (14 Mai 2011)

le magic charger charge bien mais la souris se deconnecte beaucoup trop souvent

je suis tres deçu mais je repasse aux piles ....marre de subir ces deconnections intempestives


----------



## stockfr (14 Mai 2011)

jmbiphone a dit:


> le magic charger charge bien mais la souris se deconnecte beaucoup trop souvent
> 
> je suis tres deçu mais je repasse aux piles ....marre de subir ces deconnections intempestives



Le mieux c'est d'utiliser des piles rechargeables sur chargeur externe.
Mais surtout il vaudrait peut être mieux éteindre la souris lors du rechargement , question de physique et d&#8217;électronique pour ceux qui se rappellent un peu de leur cours.

Et tout ceci , c'est sans compter les petits défauts de Mac OS qui peut avoir du mal à gérer ses périphériques bluetooth .


----------



## drs (14 Mai 2011)

je n'apporte pas de solution au problème posé, mais une nouvelle question: savez vous quel est le rapport entre l'énergie utilisée et l'énergie restituée?
Autrement dit, sur 100% d'énergie utilisée par le chargeur, combien vont être utilisés pour recharger les piles, et combien vont être perdus?
(ce n'est pas particulier à ce chargeur, mais à tous les chargeurs à induction).
(cette question n'est pas du mauvais esprit, mais juste de la curiosité)


----------



## stockfr (14 Mai 2011)

drs a dit:


> je n'apporte pas de solution au problème posé, mais une nouvelle question: savez vous quel est le rapport entre l'énergie utilisée et l'énergie restituée?
> Autrement dit, sur 100% d'énergie utilisée par le chargeur, combien vont être utilisés pour recharger les piles, et combien vont être perdus?
> (ce n'est pas particulier à ce chargeur, mais à tous les chargeurs à induction).
> (cette question n'est pas du mauvais esprit, mais juste de la curiosité)



question très intéressante ..... pas évident de répondre à ça , mais dans l'absolu peu de perte car peu de dégagement de chaleur. Me semble t il ?

bon à lire : extrait de http://www.mobeetechnology.com/images/stories/Datasheets/Datasheet_2_Pages-MagicCharger.pdf

Technical specifications
Base Station Size : 4.64 in x 2.55 in x 0.35 in
118 mm x 65 mm x 9 mm
Base Station Weight: 1.94 oz / 55 g
Replacement Battery Weight: 1.30 oz / 37 g
Autonomy : 6 days
Full Charge Time : 6 hours
Power Consumption on USB: 270 mA Max
Battery Life : 500 Cycles
Cable Length : 43.3 in / 110 cm
Warranty : One year

Je pense que l'induction ne sera pas en cause mais plutôt la qualité des accus. Seul problème ceux qui laisse le chargeur branché sans l'utiliser , consommeront continuellement de l&#8217;électricité sans charger quoi que ce soit. A moins que la base ne se déclenche qu'en présence des accus .... ?


----------



## drs (15 Mai 2011)

stockfr a dit:


> question très intéressante ..... pas évident de répondre à ça , mais dans l'absolu peu de perte car peu de dégagement de chaleur. Me semble t il ?



Je ne sais pas justement, n'ayant que peu de connaissances dans ce domaine...

Mais effectivement, ce genre de chargeur ne m'inspire pas trop...si un pro du sujet passait par là...


----------



## joinman (22 Juin 2011)

chatisis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un Magic charger que je pense avoir installé correctement,  branché sur un USB de mon iMac, j'ai laissé la souris dessus plusieurs  nuits mais ma souris annonce 28 % de charge. Je pense qu'il y a un petit  problème comme dirait l'autre.
> 
> ...



Désolé de revenir à la charge sur ce sujet, Mais j'ai eu le même problème que toi, jusqu'à ce que je connecte mon magic charger sur le port USB de mon iMac et non pas celui du clavier. En fait il faut environ 250mA pour ce chargeur et le clavier ne fournit que 100mA. Autrement, j'ai une dernière solution j'utilise le chargeur de mon iPhone 3GS que je connecte en USB au magic chargeur. Cela fonctionne à merveille !!! Et même Mac éteint :rateau: - n'ayez aucune crainte cela est préciser sur le site du fabricant.


----------



## delaloire (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Excusez du UP.
J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois un Chargeur  "Magic Chargeur" de Mobee pour ma souris "Magic Mouse" Apple qui m'a donné satisfaction.

 Depuis quelques jours, le voyant rouge du chargeur reste allumé  lorsque je pose la souris dessus. J'ai essayé avec le bloc seul. Rien  n'y fait.
 Y-a- t-il une manip à faire ou mon bloc rechargeable est à changer ?


----------



## bernaelle (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai un autre soucis, j'utilise ma magic mouse et même le chargeur  mais depuis que j'ai reformaté mon mac, je ne sais plus faire de clic droit .

En fait, quand je vais dans "préférence système et puis dans souris, j'ai trois barre horizontales et en-dessous un tableau grisé sans rien dedans > je ne sais plus configurer ma souris .

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Bernadette
mac ox version snow leopard

Un tout grand merci


----------



## steven75019 (27 Février 2014)

stockfr a dit:


> Power Consumption on USB: 270 mA Max


Soit la moitié de la puissance (normalement) d'un port USB 5V/500mA
une puissance ridicule face à nos multiples appareils domestiques !

Perso: Je suis très satisfait

-   j'aurais apprécié une version solaire  comme avec le clavier Logitech qui depuis deux ans n'a jamais failli.  "plus écologique que lui tu meurs !"


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2014)

Ton clavier est sans doute économe en énergie mais il te faut 3 ans pour réagir à un post de stockfr... 
Si tu ne peux taper que 100 caractères par an, ca peut expliquer la faible consommation!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

steven75019 a dit:


> j'aurais apprécié une version solaire  comme avec le clavier Logitech qui depuis deux ans n'a jamais failli.  "plus écologique que lui tu meurs !"



Je serais toi, je ne mettrais pas ma tête sur le billot sur cette affirmation, parce que je ne suis pas certain que ça soit si écolo que ça ! :mouais:

C'est un peu comme les bagnoles électriques, on nous les vante en oubliant que la fabrication des batteries qu'elles vont employer pendant leur vie active va polluer plus que ne le ferait un modèle essence aux caractéristiques proches ayant la même durée de vie ! Bon, c'est vrai que cette pollution, c'est en Chine qu'elle aura lieu, mais je rappelle ce que nos écologistes ont tendance à un peu oublier : la Chine, elle est sur la même planète que nous. :hein:

Là, tu sais exactement ce qu'il y a dans les capteurs photovoltaïques, comme métaux lourds et autres composés chimiques exotiques ?


----------

